# A question on piracy



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 19, 2008)

A quick question... Is your copy of Windows licensed? I expect honest answers...


----------



## Pathik (May 19, 2008)

No. So?


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> No. So?



Just asking out of curiosity. With Microsoft enforcing better and stronger counter-mechanisms against piracy with Windows Vista, a natural question arises... How many of you still use pirated stuff.... pirated Vista in particular..

Also write a few lines as to why you choose not to go "legit".


Would like to add... After using "warez" for several years, I went "legit" last year.

My copy of Vista is licensed, so is my copy of Office 2007 SBM.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2008)

I have a legit office and MS Windows XP but I use Ubuntu . Had Vista but it never worked for me so I gave it back to my Uncle. 



> Also write a few lines as to why you choose not to go "legit".


Because most people can't afford it or don't see the value in the purchase.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 19, 2008)

To most people I know, the cost of any given software should be no more than the cost of the packaging+physical contents. 

If asked to purchase Vista, such people would say, "You want me to pay 11,000 for a box and a DVD?". They refuse to consider the money spent in developing what's on that DVD.


----------



## Pathik (May 19, 2008)

bhanja_Trinanjan said:


> Also write a few lines as to why you choose not to go "legit".


Financial Complexities.


----------



## gigyaster (May 19, 2008)

I use legal one, actually I had a pirated one before but once my uncle got a cd n it had two valid license (i don't k know much about all this) so I used one.
And yes my office 2003 is also legal.


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 19, 2008)

more responses please


----------



## xbonez (May 20, 2008)

mine's not legit

(a) cost factor
(b) easier to download off the net than go to a store and buy it


----------



## ancientrites (May 20, 2008)

window xp sp3 final buid 5512 pirate rulz


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

I use *GNU/Linux*


----------



## NucleusKore (May 20, 2008)

^ So do I


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

^ I am trying to shift completely to it.


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 20, 2008)

Of course not. Nothing in my system is legit(Except britannica enclyclopaedia)-all warez and pirated stuff.

Main reason: Extremely high cost


----------



## techtronic (May 20, 2008)

If ntfs-3g and FUSE are fool proof and are able to read and write my existing 1 TB USB External Drive, I will completely shift to Ubuntu Hardy Heron.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I use *GNU/Linux*





NucleusKore said:


> ^ So do I


mujhe bhool gaye kya ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 20, 2008)

Illegal. I cant afford software and games with license. What difference does it make - licensed or not? its the same functionality... and every activation and protection measures the company takes has a bypass.


----------



## aminsagar123 (May 20, 2008)

windows is legal. everything else is pirated. 

but i mostly prefer free and open source software.


----------



## hansraj (May 20, 2008)

I have licenced vista still i use XP......  Pirated. Friends the reality is piracy is bad only for the designer/programmer/company coz it results monetary losses to them, thats all. Have u heard of "My apartment is pirated" or "my child is pirated"! We the Humans should not try to enforce something which is not possible and copying and sharing the softwares is one such thing. If someone really want to stop it then make the prices reasonable and not $ equivalent in INR.


----------



## kalpik (May 20, 2008)

techtronic said:


> If *ntfs-3g and FUSE are fool proof*


They are 100% stable.


techtronic said:


> and are *able to read and write my existing 1 TB USB External Drive*, I will completely shift to Ubuntu Hardy Heron.


I don't see why they shouldn't read/write your drive.


----------



## alok4best (May 20, 2008)

I have a Pirated Windows XP which I managed to activate and Register with MS Online without applying any Crack.  ..Only Freewares are what I have legal, all others illegal.


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

There was something i had done, that involved  a tiny bit of registery tinkering that actually fooled MS's site into believing that my version was legit, unfortunately it doesnt work anymore.


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

why not move to *Linux*?it got most applications and now most h/w support also.
with more ppl moving away from proprietary OS like windows and mac os x,we can have *Linux *-a community oriented *OS*.,that got more support from hardware vendors and freedom from monopolist,saves from piracy too 

You are welcome


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

Can, and tried to, but my dad came home from bangalore and blew a huge fuse.


----------



## anshul (May 20, 2008)

I have a very few Original software,though I am sorry for it but I can't help it for the cost to buy original is very high and I am just a student.

But I am sure that as the resources permit,I shall start shifting to original.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 20, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP2-Genuine
Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate-Genuine
Canonical Ubuntu 8.04-Isn't that free?


----------



## adi007 (May 20, 2008)

There is no software in my computer which is legal...except the full paid softwares ocassionally given by Digit,PC world

Now it's not the Question why i use pirated stuff the Question is the great software companies which produce such a good number of softwares fails to provide sufficient protection to it..
I mean it's ridiculous...Just a couple of Google search and there u go..U will get the software

Even if i had the money i will never buy any software coz it's stupidity to spend $$ for the software which are couple of google search away

Regarding why more number of people don't use Linux is because of human nature
We always tend or like to obtain the things which costs for free or for a lesser price

I bet if linux was a paid OS then it would have been more popular and more number of people would use it illegally ...

Well thats what i think...


----------



## axxo (May 20, 2008)

all digital data on my system are 3.14rated


----------



## NucleusKore (May 20, 2008)

techtronic said:


> If ntfs-3g and FUSE are fool proof and are able to read and write my existing 1 TB USB External Drive, I will completely shift to Ubuntu Hardy Heron.



AAAAAAAAh it's not so foolproof. I've has issues when I try to delete folders with a large number of files (400-500 files). One or two get stuck and refuse to go. I work around this by booting into windows-> Open Windows Power Shell-> chkdsk X: /F 
where X is the drive letter of the concerned drive, and I have got errors (maybe once in 6 months) in the form of what looks like redundant entries of some sort in the file indices, referring to the files in question, which it deletes. After this, reboot to linux and delete the files normally.


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 21, 2008)

*So, here is my take on piracy*

Hi,
Thanks for your enthusiasm and your responses.

A few years ago, I too used warez.

After sweating it out for two and a half years in the software industry, I have learnt to value the enormous effort that goes into creating intellectual property.

Yes, I proudly say that 90% of what's installed on my PC is legit  To copy and crack stuff is simply equal to 'insult' people who created it in the first place with all their blood and sweat.

And piracy is also an enormous waste of time.

Piracy and counter-piracy mechanisms are always involved in a perennial race.

Crackers produce a crack/hack and Microsoft responds with a newer and better protection mechanism against it.

So, if you hack through Windows Update on day 1, you will be forced to hunt out another hack on day 2.

*Otherwise, you would lose out on all the performance updates and bug and security fixes that are on offer from Microsoft*

_And any software without service packs/updates/performance fixes is just about half its true worth.._

Software is over-priced... says who?

For a OEM copy of Vista, one pays around 4000-5000 bucks.. and an OS is not something that one is going to buy every year... So if you spread out the expense of owning an OS over its shelf-life of 3-5 years (XP has been around for a very long time), you have a cost of ownership that is justifiable and reasonable.

If you folks can spend several thousands on CPUs, graphics cards and motherboards, why do you think twice before getting a license that costs 5000 bucks?

Get your copy of windows licensed.. and just relax .. You have all the updates from Microsoft automatically installed on your system. No mad hunt for keygens/ serials/ hacks...

Complete peace of mind... & a system that's truly stable, reliable and available.

That's the way I look at things.

Up to you folks to decide whether I am talking sense.


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

^^ thank you for enlightening us oh noble one.


----------



## legolas (May 21, 2008)

1) Why is this in QnA section?
2) What is a topic on "pirated/illegal" windows/office doing in this forum when a topic in "fight club" section itself was deleted ("Rapidshare vs torrents")??? 
I never understand!!!


----------



## axxo (May 21, 2008)

*Re: So, here is my take on piracy*



bhanja_Trinanjan said:


> And piracy is also an enormous waste of time.
> 
> Piracy and counter-piracy mechanisms are always involved in a perennial race.
> 
> ...



There are Volume edition for oses available which once installed no crack updation is required then. But i still feel the cost for an os(or any other soft) in India isnt justified. A normal user who still run p3/p4 cant afford 5k to spend on an os when their whole system worth is not more than 10-12k. Once the cost is on par with US preferable around 500-1k the sales will be multipled. But its obviously not gonna happen and 3.14racy is gonna stay alive for ever.


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

*3.14racy *-  LOL! pi=3.14


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 21, 2008)

Well, i do uderstand that i should use original software, but consider this:

AMD X2 - Rs.3000
Motherboard - Rs. 3000
RAM - Rs. 1000
HDD - Rs. 2500
Monitor - Rs. 4000
Other components, u can guess.

Total Rs. 18000

Windows XP - 3000
Microsoft Office - Rs. 17000
Zonealarm - Rs. 2300 (only for 1 year)

Total - Rs. 22300

What shall I do?


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

^so true  Indeed,ppl will buy if a $29.999 software for Rs29 mostly!else....

^you should move onto alternate OS like Linux


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 21, 2008)

How can we buy software which costs me more than my computer itself.

here's a small incident. I love photography, but can't afford expensive cameras. So I got a canon powershot A460. When i used it I found the pictures were very noisy. So i searched for its reviews to check whether the camera was faulty or it was normal. On one site I found this written: "The pictures taken from this camera are very noisy, however the pictures cleared well in a high end image editing program. But I wonder whether a person buying a camera worth $200 will buy a software which is more expensive than the camera."

I guess he referred to photoshop.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 21, 2008)

Hmm, The only non free or non freeware software that I use is Windows which I purchased. Other than that my tasks are easily done by freeware or free software. I do use Ashampoo products but I regard them as freeware here.


----------



## abhijangda (May 21, 2008)

although i use pirated but i also use open source. and always advised my friends to use open source. Like i use mandriva.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 21, 2008)

Cool Buddy said:


> How can we buy software which costs me more than my computer itself.
> 
> here's a small incident. I love photography, but can't afford expensive cameras. So I got a canon powershot A460. When i used it I found the pictures were very noisy. So i searched for its reviews to check whether the camera was faulty or it was normal. On one site I found this written: "The pictures taken from this camera are very noisy, however the pictures cleared well in a high end image editing program. But I wonder whether a person buying a camera worth $200 will buy a software which is more expensive than the camera."
> 
> I guess he referred to photoshop.



have you tried clearing them with THE GIMP?


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 22, 2008)

*And here are my responses, well worth a read I guess*

Let me answer these one by one 



Cool Buddy said:


> Well, i do uderstand that i should use original software, but consider this:
> 
> AMD X2 - Rs.3000
> Motherboard - Rs. 3000
> ...



First of all, you got those prices wrong.

You can get a pack of Office 2007 Home & Student Edition for 5000 bucks.
You don't have Outlook in that package, but you could stick to "Windows Mail" in Vista and use Word 2007 as your word processor for composing mails.  Or get Open Office.

Why do you need Zonealarm? You can get a better and lighter-on-resources copy of bit defender for roughly 900-1000 bucks. I did. And it is very very light on the system.

Got my copy of OEM Vista for 4000/- You can get a retail pack of Home Premium for 5500-6000. Can get XP Home Edition, if you wish to for 3500/-




praka123 said:


> ^so true  Indeed,ppl will buy if a $29.999 software for Rs29 mostly!else....
> 
> ^you should move onto alternate OS like Linux



Flawed logic. US currency has more purchasing power, and even to our American brethren, 1$ NOT EQUAL TO Re 1 in terms of purchasing power. Something that costs $1000 is just as expensive to the average american as Rs 40,000 is to us.



Cool Buddy said:


> How can we buy software which costs me more than my computer itself.
> 
> here's a small incident. I love photography, but can't afford expensive cameras. So I got a canon powershot A460. When i used it I found the pictures were very noisy. So i searched for its reviews to check whether the camera was faulty or it was normal. On one site I found this written: "The pictures taken from this camera are very noisy, however the pictures cleared well in a high end image editing program. But I wonder whether a person buying a camera worth $200 will buy a software which is more expensive than the camera."
> 
> I guess he referred to photoshop.




Wrong again...

You don't need to buy Photoshop CS3 for $600 to fix your photos.

Beleive me, you don't. You can opt for the cheaper Photoshop Elements ($100 roughly) or PAINT.NET (free)

And the best NOISE cleaning software is NOT PHOTOSHOP. Please note that DIGITAL IMAGE EDITING != PHOTOSHOP EXCLUSIVELY, by any stretch of imagination.

For cleaning digital noise, look no further than NeatImage. Do a google search. www.neatimage.com, I guess. And that's not more costly than your Powershot


----------



## Maverick340 (May 22, 2008)

Has 'nt this been discussed at great lengths already. In fact i remember i started a topic such. Get over it people , lots use pirated stuff probably 80%. Rest use Legit copies or GNU/Linux. These threads only lead to flame wars ..
EDIT:
ah , according to my 13 page topic , its 88%
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5966&page=13&highlight=piracy


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 22, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Has 'nt this been discussed at great lengths already. In fact i remember i started a topic such. Get over it people , lots use pirated stuff probably 80%. Rest use Legit copies or GNU/Linux. These threads only lead to flame wars ..
> EDIT:
> ah , according to my 13 page topic , its 88%
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5966&page=13&highlight=piracy




What about you  ?


----------



## Hitboxx (May 22, 2008)

_[Moved to Chit-Chat]_

My uncle from Bangalore brought me my first computer back in '98 and it came with _Windows 98_ already installed, enjoyed that OS very much. Then Microsoft released their best OS ever, the brand new _Windows ME_, my favourite OS to date. Sadly due to it being very cheap, I couldn't afford it. So I asked my uncle in France to get me a copy and he obliged immediately. Then my uncle in Spain dropped by one day with a copy of Photoshop to my utter delight which he later built on in succession until CS. Then came _Windows XP_, another ultra-cheap OS from Microsoft for poor people like me, and this time I begged my uncle in China to bring me a copy and I got it. Then followed the subsequent requests to my uncles in Netherlands, Australia, South Africa and Mexico., for copies of other things like office editors, video editors, audio editors, antivirus, you know..the likes. And finally when _Windows Vista_ was released, I begged and begged for more than 100 times to my uncle in USA, and sadly I'm still waiting for it even today. I think all my uncles have disappeared somewhere and maybe it's time I call my aunty.

As said by our _IRC baboon_, "To Err is Human, To Arr is Pirate!"

Now I pirate _Linux_.


----------



## gcbeldar (May 22, 2008)

I am using computer since from 1994, 

Today, I feel legal software are best, bcoz of Broadband & Support.

I call microsoft (not tollfree) at 4am, got excellent support for Vista, this not the case in previous years, for the people living in towns.

Very Excellent Tollfree support for TALLY Software.


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

^^what are illegal softwares ?


----------



## lywyre (May 22, 2008)

I would like to switch to Open Source. But MS has a near monopoly (hope it dissolves soon) that I have to use Windows & MS Office for the ease of my customers (Internet Cafe). 

Planning to have dual boots on all my systems and let users choose the OS they want. But not in a rush though.


----------



## ray|raven (May 22, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> _[Moved to Chit-Chat]_
> 
> My uncle from Bangalore brought me my first computer back in '98 and it came with _Windows 98_ already installed, enjoyed that OS very much. Then Microsoft released their best OS ever, the brand new _Windows ME_, my favourite OS to date. Sadly due to it being very cheap, I couldn't afford it. So I asked my uncle in France to get me a copy and he obliged immediately. Then my uncle in Spain dropped by one day with a copy of Photoshop to my utter delight which he later built on in succession until CS. Then came _Windows XP_, another ultra-cheap OS from Microsoft for poor people like me, and this time I begged my uncle in China to bring me a copy and I got it. Then followed the subsequent requests to my uncles in Netherlands, Australia, South Africa and Mexico., for copies of other things like office editors, video editors, audio editors, antivirus, you know..the likes. And finally when _Windows Vista_ was released, I begged and begged for more than 100 times to my uncle in USA, and sadly I'm still waiting for it even today. I think all my uncles have disappeared somewhere and maybe it's time I call my aunty.
> 
> ...



Haha, Nice one Hitboxx.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 22, 2008)

> First of all, you got those prices wrong.
> 
> You can get a pack of Office 2007 Home & Student Edition for 5000 bucks.
> You don't have Outlook in that package, but you could stick to "Windows Mail" in Vista and use Word 2007 as your word processor for composing mails. Or get Open Office.
> ...



Office 2007 Home and Student Edition = *shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...nbr=10246991&source=browse&frompg=Electronics Thats about 8.5k in this ad. 

Vista Home Basic - *shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...rrfnbr=10266556&menbr=38477&frompg=vista home Thats another 5k + and not to mention the limitations . Doesn't this thing only allow three apps to run simultaneously. 

Why not the free copy of ZoneAlarm or Comodo? Why go to waste money on a firewall? 

No offense but personally if you were going to go the legal way then purchasing Office <insert version here> would make you look foolish. I'd rather use OpenOffice.org.


----------



## ray|raven (May 22, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Vista Home Basic - *shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...rrfnbr=10266556&menbr=38477&frompg=vista home Thats another 5k + and not to mention the limitations . Doesn't this thing only allow three apps to run simultaneously.



Thats Vista Starter not Basic.
Ofcourse , its normal to be confused, there are too many versions of Vista,
So many , that they have a separate Wikipedia entry for them 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Vista_editions


----------



## m-jeri (May 22, 2008)

@bhanja...

actually u got all wrong..u said alternative softwares..but wat users want is full fledged choices...not the one with limitations...

piracy or unlicensed software exist just because of price..period..


----------



## coolpcguy (May 22, 2008)

Legit XP {OEM, came with my Dell}


----------



## sourav123 (May 22, 2008)

The poll is not fair. I use Linux. There is no option for it!!!


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

^Yeah!even I though that!well,he seems to be one of those guys who still remembers Linux as that is in 2000  boy!Linux had long back overtaken winblows!you gotta revise ur studies! 
*www.getgnulinux.org
*www.makethemove.net
^get enlightened!use Linux and FOSS!llet the pirates and those DRMed vi$ta(big flop!) users suffer 
*links.gnulinuxmatters.org/en/100x150_6.png


----------



## coolpcguy (May 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> *links.gnulinuxmatters.org/en/100x150_6.png



Wish I had a colour printer, so that I could take a printout and paste this (as a sticker) on my laptop


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

^did u tried opensuse 11?


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 22, 2008)

*Re: And here are my responses, well worth a read I guess*



NucleusKore said:


> have you tried clearing them with THE GIMP?





bhanja_Trinanjan said:


> Let me answer these one by one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not ask for alternatives neither did I say that I use pirated photoshop. I just tried to say that software is expensive than hardware and that is not fair. I'm not gonna buy any software unless it is cheaper than my computer.


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 23, 2008)

*Here's my take again*



praka123 said:


> ^Yeah!even I though that!well,he seems to be one of those guys who still remembers Linux as that is in 2000  boy!Linux had long back overtaken winblows!you gotta revise ur studies!
> *www.getgnulinux.org
> *www.makethemove.net
> ^get enlightened!use Linux and FOSS!llet the pirates and those DRMed vi$ta(big flop!) users suffer
> *links.gnulinuxmatters.org/en/100x150_6.png





madjeri said:


> @bhanja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have tried Linux before. Ubuntu is a truly great OS, secure & stable.. But don't use Linux that much as I am a hardcore gamer.

Never under-estimate the power of software. As I said before, you don't need $600 worth Photoshop CS3 to fix your digital photos. Try NeatImage and Paint.NET... more than enough.



FilledVoid said:


> Office 2007 Home and Student Edition = *shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...nbr=10246991&source=browse&frompg=Electronics Thats about 8.5k in this ad.
> 
> Vista Home Basic - *shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...rrfnbr=10266556&menbr=38477&frompg=vista home Thats another 5k + and not to mention the limitations . Doesn't this thing only allow three apps to run simultaneously.
> 
> ...




Prices wrong buddy...  Don't buy @ rediff. Get it directly from the official MS online reseller in India.

_pics removed, post thumbnails_


Office 2007 Home & Student < 5000 bucks

Vista Home Premium 32 bit < 6000 bucks.

Shop online @ _ad link removed_

If you can't afford that and don't have a high-end PC and don't play games, use Ubuntu Linux.

Great OS, very user friendly


----------



## FilledVoid (May 23, 2008)

> Office 2007 Home & Student < 5000 bucks
> 
> Vista Home Premium 32 bit < 6000 bucks.



I don't use any Microsoft Products now. I do have a Windows XP license though. As I said if I were in a situation where Id have to pay for using any of the Microsoft products now then my decision would still be Open Source alternatives. your prices quote at least 10k. With that 10k I could upgrade my CPU to something awesome and at the same time accomplish everything that *I would want * to do with 
Windows or its other products. 



> If you can't afford that and don't have a high-end PC and don't play games, use Ubuntu Linux.


You make me laugh at the above statement. Check out kalpiks system or how much hitboxx games and then come back. 

Anyway this thread isn't between Windows / Linux. Its whether you use Pirated software.  The above poll doesn't even have Open Source alternatives.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 23, 2008)

lol,he is saying people who have high end systems and who play games should not use ubuntu\linux,whata ignorant noob!


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

^true!


----------



## coolpcguy (May 23, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^did u tried opensuse 11?



Nope, not yet, will try the RC when it hits on May 29th


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 23, 2008)

Genuine XP.

Life in the software industry has taught me the importance of genuine software.

I don't have problems with those who pirate because of financial constraints but absolutely hate people who pirate just for the heck of it and are proud about it.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 23, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> * Life in the software industry has taught me the importance of genuine software.*



Can you elaborate it please?
Thanks.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 23, 2008)

Elaborate?

I am a developer spending hours coding. I would not like my hard work to be pirated away. Same goes for my brethren, be it in the MS offices or any other software company for that matter.


----------



## pushkar (May 23, 2008)

I have genuine XP Home. Came bundled with my PC.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 23, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> Elaborate?
> 
> I am a developer spending hours coding. I would not like my hard work to be pirated away. Same goes for my brethren, be it in the MS offices or any other software company for that matter.


ok........I asked you to elaborate because I thought there was some another angle to your feeling


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 23, 2008)

*Ah... someone in the same boat at last*



The_Devil_Himself said:


> lol,he is saying people who have high end systems and who play games should not use ubuntu\linux,*whata ignorant noob!*



_Sorry mate, that's pretty rude of you. Think before you call me a n00b again, I might be new to the digit forums, but I have several hundreds of posts elsewhere. And I have built 4 computers on my own and have vast experience with hardware._

Furthermore, I didn't mean that people with high end gaming rigs shouldn't use Linux. What I meant was that Linux is a complete OS solution for people who don't play games. As a general purpose home computing OS, Ubuntu is just about as good as it can get these days.. excellent package management being one of its strengths. *It's better to have Ubuntu as your OS rather than a warez version of Windows that is not automatically patched via Windows Update* Using windows without security updates is NOT A VERY GOOD IDEA.



ctrl_alt_del said:


> Elaborate?
> 
> I am a developer spending hours coding. I would not like my hard work to be pirated away. Same goes for my brethren, be it in the MS offices or any other software company for that matter.



You are in the same boat with me  After sweating it out for nearly three years in the IT industry, I understand what it takes to code good stuff. Plus, genuine software comes with full access to product support, bug fixes and patches... definitely worth buying genuine software these days... prices aren't that high if you take all the PROS into consideration.



rohan_shenoy said:


> ok........I asked you to elaborate because I thought there was some another angle to your feeling


----------



## NucleusKore (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ah... someone in the same boat at last*



bhanja_Trinanjan said:


> You are in the same boat with me  After sweating it out for nearly three years in the IT industry, I understand what it takes to code good stuff. Plus, genuine software comes with full access to product support, bug fixes and patches... definitely worth buying genuine software these days... prices aren't that high if you take all the PROS into consideration.



Ok, that's why I am a genuine Windows XP home user and a genuine McAfee Virus Scan Plus user. and it ends there. I use Open SuSE most of the time, the paid OS is for my parents 
If you look at most middle and lower middle class incomes, they cannot afford the prices quoted above. It's almost coming to the cost of the PC itself (Windows OS+Office+Antivirus+Firewall). That's where linux makes sense.


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

well,we dont care for software developers if they thought that each of their creation can be charged $29.999 and $600 et al.
these elite developers should know that here in India,most of the ppl are struggling for education itself  

Linux is NOT an alternative to Winblow$.that is the first thing.
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
^read
Softwares should be free.with bugfixes ,securityupdates, subscription model as a whole is the future of Software Industry;unlike those b@stard$ in redmond who wants to force the nose of everyone to pay huge amounts for licences.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 23, 2008)

This thread is getting out of hand.
Would someone lock it?


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 24, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> This thread is getting out of hand.
> Would someone lock it?




No it isn't... I am not here to start a flame war against people using pirated stuff.. Only one person has been rude and has called me a "n00b". However, I have been polite all through and so have been all the other people who replied


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 24, 2008)

@bhanja,I am also a hardcore gamer and have a decent rig.This doesn't mean that I shouldn't use Linux.Yes,I triple boot my PC with XP,Vista and Ubuntu.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 24, 2008)

> If you can't afford that and don't have a high-end PC and don't play games, use Ubuntu Linux.



Your statement above is what sparked that I believe. Again as I said I think you should maintain to the topic of Piracy rather than a Windows /Linux comparison threads. They usually don't turn out well on this forum. But if you would like to be free to continue.


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 24, 2008)

*Have I ever said that gamers SHOULDN'T install Linux as a second OS??!*



Sunny1211993 said:


> @bhanja,I am also a hardcore gamer and have a decent rig.This doesn't mean that I shouldn't use Linux.Yes,I triple boot my PC with XP,Vista and Ubuntu.



Did I ever ever say that gamers shouldn't use Linux?!

No... I just said that Linux is a good enough OS for people who have general-purpose computers and do mainly stuff like 'Word, Excel, IE, Outlook'

High-End gaming, H264 High-Def movie playback etc is the forte of Windows and will remain so for a very very long time. And that's because of DirectX and support from 3rd party software vendors.

But I repeat, that I never claimed that gamers shouldn't use Ubuntu.

Read what I write carefully, READ BETWEEN THE LINES.. don't jump to conclusions and flame@me.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 24, 2008)

Since when did this thread turn into advertising, into preaching, into trolling..and into OS wars?

@OP, we already have enough preachers and OS wars on the forum. It appears to me you're just trolling with MS products going by your posts here, your lack of participation in any other threads other than this since registration and like you said, you're already at other forums like winvista etc.. Piracy threads always tread a fine line..

Closed to prevent another war!


----------

